# Fall Turkey Licenses Remain in ND



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fall Turkey Licenses Remain

Two fall turkey hunting units still have licenses available for hunters
who do not have a license, or for those who want additional licenses.

Licenses remain in Unit 17, portions of Billings and Golden Valley
counties north of Interstate 94, and Unit 21, Hettinger and Adams
counties.

Resident and nonresident hunters can apply online, or print out an
application for mailing, at the Game and Fish Department website,
discovernd.com/gnf. Applications are also available from the
department's Bismarck office and county auditors. There is no limit to
the number of licenses a person can receive.

The fall turkey season continues through Jan. 15, 2006.


----------

